# RC Cars & Memories



## thanson (Oct 19, 2011)

I got involved in the RC hobby a couple years ago when my brother showed me how scale-looking RC cars are to the real thing. Our family grew up around off-road racing in the Midwest, and he was a full-scale Unlimited Class 1 Pro Buggy driver at a younger age in the late 1980's and early 1990's. Our early childhood memories are of the great weekends we would have as a family going to the races to watch our Dad drive in a variety of classes in the '70's and '80s.

Going through some old family photos a couple weeks ago, I ran across some shots of our Dad's old Class 5 Baja Bug. It got me thinking that it would be really cool to make a replica of that car using my Associated SC10B. With just a couple mods and a new body with some scale detail, I got it done.

Once I finished I thought it would be cool to shoot a video that incorporates a few photos of the old yellow #580 Class 5 and some action of the RC replica. Had a great time making it. Take a look if you get a chance. (have to watch it on computer and not mobile devices due)

http://bmillerracing.com/rc-cars-memories/


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

good video!!! i have only been in the hobby for about 10 years now and i can say every time i race i think back to when i was facinated with RC cars as a young kid, driving and destroying anything TYCO i could get my hands on haha. good video and good looking replica build!!!


----------



## solographix (Apr 28, 2009)

You need to find yourself a Sand Scorcher!

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58452


----------



## Steve Waugh (Mar 18, 2013)

I was addict of RC hobby and I am attached with it since 2008. I mostly attended RC races and got chances to personally attended the events and got much snaps from those remarkable memorial scenes.

Hanging Scale


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

I also have been involve in Rc hobby since 2010 my first rc car is Flying Fish which i buy from Nitrotek, i have great fun with it, Now a days rc hobby has been growing worldwide. The hobby of RC car is an interesting one that has lots of options and opportunities.


----------

